# Simplicity Dump Cart



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

In case someone has some interest and hasn't seen this yet you might want to check it out. Looks pretty good.

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=49764&query=retrieval


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

*That's the style I have*

and it works great with leaves. It holds 26 bushels, and I can get close to 1/2 acre of leaves/clippings in it, with the Gator Blades I'm now running on my 48" deck. The top slides right off for using it as a regular cart. Plus, it has the patented "double dump" feature that's great when it comes time to empy it....


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Cool. I wash thinking about making the tent for my cart. Going to start this week or this weekend with supplies.


----------

